# Super Deisel Fuel from sunflower seeds



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

I finally found this site, which is a site that I have looked for several years now. 

http://www.oilcrusher.5u.com/

I think it is a great site for growing your own fuel. 

Ranger


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

There was another site that the wife end of a couple started way back when I was looking at this one but I still haven't found that one and probably never will, but it was also a great site. 
The husband had bought a really old and small tractor that was produced somewhere around the 40's and/or early 50's the best I can remember, and it had came with a single or maybe it was a twin cylinder gas engine and I can't remember how many H.P. it had to start with, but it seems it was only 12 or 15 HP.
But he had replaced that engine with a diesel that made 21 or 23 point something H.P., and that little thing was a trip. 
He had probably more than a dozen videos of that thing pulling implements 
that he had built himself. 
I am going to list what I remember about them. 
I know he had three different sets of plows.
One was a big single bottom type plow that if he lowered it too much would stand the little tractor nearly straight up on the back wheels with something like 200 lbs. of barbell weights on a couple of pipes he welded to the front bumper. 
He had a two plow set and a five plow set. 
He bought a stack of old circular saw blades at an auction he went too and I forget for sure, but it seems that they were all 36 inches in diameter but he had cut them down to whatever he wanted and built a 3 disc set and then a 5 disc set and finally he took the 3 disc apart and built a 7 or 8 disc set, or it might have had more than that. 
He built an old timey type forging station with a set of bellows that he built himself and forged the saw blades into disc and looking at the videos he posted, it did what he wanted them to do. 
But he built two things that I really liked. 
One was a roto-tiller that he made up from several old broken down tillers but one thing I really liked was a sod cutter and sifter. 
I'd have to draw a set of prints to that thing and post them to explain how that implement worked but it would cut a strip something like 30 inches or maybe even wider, but it would cut it down to the depth he set it at, raised it up on a sheet of expanded metal and vibrated as it went ever so slowly towards the rear of "that contraption" and then it was rolled up into nice rolls of sod that he said would take root in less than a week if watered well and some type of fertilizer was spread out before the sod was put down. 
During the last few weeks that I kept up with him before I lost the internet, he had started building a tractor from scratch using the frame and drive train from a totaled Ford Bronco and from his last video that I saw, he had it going on. 
He was a firm believer in what Mr. McAmroil said about the 25 to 40% more HP from a diesel engine using his fuel that he was making himself compared to standard diesel fuel. 
Actually he said that McArnoil was low on his estimates of the added power or the better mileage from the Super Fuel also. 
Well, this was just some fuel for thought, pun intended, LOL. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Cool stuff!! I like it!!


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Bellyman said:


> Cool stuff!! I like it!!


Yea, I thought it was too. I'd love to get to the point that I could grow my own fuel. Wouldn't that be nice? 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I'm one of those guys that has been running used veggie oil for years.
Yes we run it thru a centrifuge so that it is less than 5 microns. then we blend it with diesel and reg. gas.
Has been working well for years......
I did gel up one time last winter . . . .it was around -20f . . .what a brutal winter.
I just added 5 or so gallons of off road diesel and it ran well.

Been meaning to call my boosum buddy jimmy carter to see about getting a few tons of his peanuts. 
After all thats what Rudolf Diesel made his engine's run on. . . .Peanut oil.

Need to check the "local" supply of sunflower seeds . . . . to see if the idea of a press is worth a second thought.


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

There is a local farmer who planted black oil sunflowers to produce his own fuel for the farm. His son told me that they found it more profitable to sell the seeds (bird food) and buy commercial fuel. That was a couple years ago, not sure if he is still doing it.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

k9 said:


> There is a local farmer who planted black oil sunflowers to produce his own fuel for the farm. His son told me that they found it more profitable to sell the seeds (bird food) and buy commercial fuel. That was a couple years ago, not sure if he is still doing it.


It would sure be nice to have the option, though, in case commercial fuel becomes too expensive or too hard to get.

Kinda like solar. It's expensive while grid electricity is cheap and available. Let that go out for a while and solar starts looking really good, too.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Why ya been keeping secretes Jim-mi ? LOL. 

Would you mind sharing what type of centrifuge you have? Whether you purchased it or leased it, cost, ETC.?

Do you power your farm equipment with it and how is the money seem to work out?

As I said, I have been looking for the site I posted in the OP for about five years but it was about 6 or 8 years ago when I was studying about all this, but we had a large field behind my house that I wanted to plant a huge garden on, raise some animals on, and grow some sunflowers on I believe it was about 12 or 15 acres but I am not sure about that now, but that was before I fell the last time. 
I have gotten right to the point of getting somewhere all my life and I'd have an accident, get pneumonia, get in a wreak, or get shot or something that would stop me dead in my tracks every time.
I don't even know why I still try to plan ahead for anything any longer! It always falls through at the last minute.
Well, any info would be greatly appreciated. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

And by the way, I misspelled McAmoil in post #2: I knew it wasn't correct and had intentions of going back a checking it but I forgot. 

And Bellyman, I think that it would be a great option to have too. 
Sooner or later the feds are going to use oil cost to shut us down until they have complete control. Or I should have said "try to use"!

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bellyman i agree with you, i guess he bought a press too from Europe that he had not used. As i remember he was having substatial losses with birds getting the seeds.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Don't have the name for the centrifuge (it is at a friends place)
But they are easy to "purchase"
Yes my tractor purrs right along with this veggie oil.
My old 300D Mercedes Benz purrs with it.
None of these have had any modifications what so ever to the fuel systems........
------that is the second tank thing or preheaters.

Only negative is when some one uses our blend in a older vehicle. Our blend stirs up the accumulated sludge in the bottom of the tank and they go thru some fuel filters while the gunk is being purged.
A friend cursed me for this . . . . . but his Dodge diesel--(first Cummins in a Dodge pickup) mostly sat out side for twenty years . .so the sludge was thick in his tank . . . .But of course he wouldn't admit it.........

Please don't mention "road taxes" when your talking about this . . . .wink wink........


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Did some one say something about tax??? 
Nah, could have been. No way.
Have you heard from the peanut man yet? LOL. 
You and Mr. McAmoil are the only two that uses veggie oil for fuel, and I don't know how much either of you know about it, except to know that you both know a heck of a lot more than I do. 
But from what I have read from his site and I did talk to him a couple times by phone a few years ago, he says the black sunflower seeds oil is the best veggie you can grow to use for diesel fuel and it is a lot better than used veggie oil. 
What I am thinking about is what he says about the extra Horse Power & Torque, and also the extra mileage you can get from a diesel engine and thinking about building me a tractor from scratch using one of the 25-30 H. P. Diesels they sell!
According to McAmoil, he feels better using new oil and it seems as if he has some good points, but still yet hey, if it works, why fix it. 
It is working for you so why change, while on the other hand, if I do what I want to do, I'll be using a smaller engine then it should take, depending on making the 25 to 40% more H. P. than it would make with regular diesel fuel. 
I want to build a tractor from scratch and was wanting about 40 H.P. but a diesel engine with that many H. P. is way on up there, however, www.surpluscenter.com has a 26.4 H. P. Caterpillar for $2,195.95. 
Now if I can get the extra 40% power from that Cat, it would be about 37 H. P., which will be close enough to what I am use to using without problems of running into places where it doesn't have the power to get the job done. 
There are more than just the tractor that I want to build too, and Surplus Center also sells a 13.4 H.P. twin Diesel that with an added 40% power would take place of the 18 to 20 H. P. I feel that I need. 
And that sell for a bit less than a grand. 

Now I want to ask you one more thing, since we aren't talking about taxes, LOL.
I wonder if you could cut the oil with a high octane alcohol? I mean something in the 180 to 190 proof range, instead of using regular gasoline to cut it with? 
I know, I know, but I am good at keeping secretes. 
Can't you tell? LOL... 
I just went back and looked but I didn't see it and I have completely forgotten what the common ratio of gas to oil you are supposed to mix.
If I do do this, which if I live many more years I will, I will try to cut it with, maybe the 190 proof/95% pure alcohol Ever Clear that they sell the first batch, but I sure as heck can't afford to buy enough to do it all the time. 
One time as a test run and back to gasoline unless the alcohol does better which will be when we have a legal battle with the gubbernuts. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't think alcohol will work to reduce the viscosity of the veggie oil. From his "More detail of my testing" page:



> ...
> Visiting with several fuel chemist with my finding, they feel its the Ethyl benzene or Vinyl acetate which is in unleaded gas naturally working on the glycerin cells spikes or spines...


I think if you were to try you'd have to add one or both of these to the mix and someway to calculate the amount you need to add to each mix.

WWW


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the input, White Wolf. But I feel pretty sure that it will help with the viscosity, as thin as alcohol is compared to the oil, however I am a lost puppy dog when it comes to the spikes and spines of the glycerin cells, LOL.
I'm not sure if I read that part back a few years ago when I was studying it or not. 
There is so much of my learning that I lost when I fell the last time and suffered the concussion, but I know I haven't read it this go around because I had forgotten about it but I will read up on it now. Thanks a lot.

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

The blend we use traces back to an old German diesel mechanic.
If alcohol would work I am sure he would have tried it.
Not sure about your sources but alcohol would be far more expensive that diesel.
I briefly got involved with alcohol way back in my racing hydroplanes, and remember lots of carb changes. . . . .point is I have my doughts that a diesel fuel system would like the many problems with alcohol.

Of course every body would like to run "new" oil. But with super filtering (centrifuge) our "used" oil is just fine....

The lubricity factor of veggie oil is far and away better than todays low sulphur offerings . . .
thanks EPA for screwing things up.

Now I hate to burst your bubble on "Up to 40% power increase" .That is just Not so......
Veggie oil makes a diesel engine run the way it should.
Any increase in "power" is very small ..................


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

No problem Jim-mi. you didn't burst my bubble at all. Matter of fact I started to make a post and ask you about just about everything you just answered for me because it seems as if you are the only one here that has first hand knowledge of running veggie oil, but this dang computer locked up and I just went too bed.
Your ears must have been burning LOL. Thanks for the input. 
But you have to admit, 25 to 40% extra H. P. sounded like a nice byproduct here. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

One comparison could be running a gas engine on todays E85 crap to the same engine running on the non alcohol gasoline . . . Yes there will be a difference.
The engine will run on both, . . But the engine just runs "sweeter" on the non alcohol fuel.
Corn (alcohol) is for feeding people . . Not for feeding automobiles . . . .don't get me started on that.

Alcohol racing fuels are a whole different ballgame. And their systems are designed for that stuff..........And nobody talks about the high cost................


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Well Jim-mi, considering the fact that I don't think that I have seen the first thread that you have made a post on about any subject that I did know something about that I disagreed with you about, I'd have to bet that you know what you are talking about and I know dang well that I don't, so I'll go with what you said. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Jim-mi said:


> One comparison could be running a gas engine on todays E85 crap to the same engine running on the non alcohol gasoline . . . Yes there will be a difference.
> The engine will run on both, . . But the engine just runs "sweeter" on the non alcohol fuel.
> Corn (alcohol) is for feeding people . . Not for feeding automobiles . . . .don't get me started on that.
> 
> Alcohol racing fuels are a whole different ballgame. And their systems are designed for that stuff..........And nobody talks about the high cost................


Corn for ethanol, excluding any other use, exceeds 30 MILLION acres. (My rough calculations are between 33 million and 34 million but I could be off a little.)

The USDA says the US grows about 84 million acres of corn. Other figures that I'm not sure of the sources say: 40% goes to ethanol. 1/3 goes to animal feed. 13% gets exported. What's left over goes towards food and beverage production and some other industrial uses.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Jim-mi, as I said before, I have seen hundreds of your post and I have learned quite a bit from them.
I am not a dummy by no means, and I do know enough about many of the OP's that you have posted on to know that you know what you are talking about any time you open your mouth, or in this case, turn you fingers loose. 
I have not seen any post that you have made that was incorrect in the least. And I mean not in the least. 
I thought that I had a wide range of knowledge about many different things, but Jimmie, you have me beat hands down there. 
Well, let me knit pick your brain here a little bit if you will. 
My interest in producing alcohol to run in vehicles come from about two years in Ft. Myers., Fla.,.
I worked at A to Z Rentals there and I bought a broken down Dickson Lawn Mower from Fred, the man that owned the shop. 
I let him and a couple people that mowed lawns for a living, talk me into getting into the business and one thing about cutting grass in a nice area in Fla., is that you have to vacuum clean the yard as you mow it, and I mean that. 
The nicer the lot the cleaner it best be, and if so, the more you can bid for the job, so I designed my own catcher, which you could call a vacuum cleaner it did so well. 
I used one of the huge Mickey D's outside trash cans and ordered the trash bags that McDonald's used and the way I had the catcher designed it nearly filled the bag up to the top before it started throwing the cutting back out the back end of it but I'd fill up about 4 or 5 bags every evening (That I worked on the yards) and they would all be stuck slap up behind the seats in the van before I drove the mower back in there. 
I don't know how hot those bags of grass would get, but they would be doing there thing if I didn't get rid of them that night. 
Now Jimmie, I may or may not be right or wrong here, but I am wondering if that grass couldn't be used to produce a high percentage alcohol to be used for fuel?
Now I'll be the first to admit that I don't have a clue as to whether what I am thinking will work or not, so help me out here if you can, OK? 
As far as using heat to boil it off, that isn't a problem at all, and keeping it at 173* +/- close would become nearly completely automatic from the wood fired boiler that I am building. 
I won't be going to Fla. to get the grass but there are several lawn care companies that I could get all there clippings from here probably for free. 
It's just a thought here Jimmie, and I don't care if it is me that does it or someone else that takes the idea and runs with it, if it will work, I'd love to see it happen.
Anyway, throw any pro's and con's you know of out there for us to ponder on. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thanks Ranger, I appreciate the complements.
LOL . . . but now you have crossed the line . . . .I will Not pretend to know anything about brewing alcohol . . .LOL . . . nada
A gentleman here on HT, that goes by the handle of "Forerunner" seems to be an absolute guru on "composting". . . .So he would have far more educated thoughts on the pros and cons of fermenting grass clippings.

Side bar... I have seen those kinds of neighborhoods where "they" try to out due each other with their **perfect** lawns. I couldn't get out of that area fast enough------Because-----of the overwhelming stench of all the chemicals that were/are used to make that "perfect" lawn.
My point is: about handling all those chemical coated grass clippings . . .Nasty stuff.

Side bar 2; Interesting figures on the amount of corn grown........
Now go find out how much of that total is the super nasty GMO corn . . . .Those figures should shock the hell out of you.
"Round-up" . .GMO corn . . . .How many millions of acres are/have been poisoned with that very deadly stuff.......?? 

rant off.......


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

A quick search came up with the figure, 85+% of US corn production is genetically modified. For soybeans, it's 90+% genetically modified.

Those two crops are the biggest commercially grown food type crops in the US. Corn accounts for 84 million acres and soybeans accounts for almost 74 million acres. 

The next largest crops are:

Hay, at almost 56 million acres
Wheat, at almost 46 million acres
Cotton, at 9.5 million acres
Sorghum, at 3.9 million acres
and Rice, at 2.6 million acres

I'm not sure how important any of that is, but it does suggest how HUGE agriculture is in the US. It also tells you that we have 138 million acres of genetically modified crops out there in just corn and soybeans. That's a LOT of "Round Up Ready" real estate. Putting that into perspective, the state of Pennsylvania, which isn't anywhere near the biggest but isn't exactly tiny either, is 45,310 square miles. You could fill the entire state of Pennsylvania FOUR times and you still wouldn't have taken up 138 million acres. 

Just saying.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

On the flip side of the coin Bellyman, the US has 2.374 billion acres of land inside the borders. 
The numbers you posted all added together equal 256 million acres. 
The census says there are now 313 million people in the US so everyone is eating off of less than an acre per person. 
Now if we would plant as many acres in sunflowers as we do for our food, and everyone would get a diesel vehicle we could grow 80% to 90% of our fuel.
That would put many people to work and start taking back some of the money that is going overseas. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Iike the way you think, Ranger.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Got to figure a way to keep the chemical criminals from doing a GMO number on sun flowers ...........

Perhaps if we force feed them their own poison they will quickly die off.........just sayin......


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks Bellyman, and I like the way you think, Jimmie, LOL. 
Maybe we could even add a little something to what we feed them. 

Ranger


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

But Ranger it is not political correct to say things like that................



even tho you speak the truth.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

But Jimmie, I have always been incorrect so why change now?

And while we are force feeding, how about the guys working for the farm subsidies BS? Do you think they might be hungry too? 

Ranger


----------

